# Trading in/selling experience Mk2-Mk3



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

So with the arrival of my new Mk3 only 2-3 weeks away I've got my Mk2 up for sale. It's only been on AutoTrader and in the marketplace on this site for a week (since 20th) but I'm already slightly nervous it won't sell.

So I might have to trade in. I've used the Audi trade-in section on their website and it values the car nearly £2k below what AutoTrader values it as a trade in. How far can I push the trade in offer beyond the quoted figure on the site? For reference, Autotrader was £11800, Audi was £10150. When Audi get my new car, how long do I have before I have to take delivery - is time, p/x deal on my side as a bargaining tool?

Thought I'd put this here as it is a trade-in against a Mk3 and I know many have you have done the same. Anybody any experience with webuyanycar also?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

WBAC screw you over on price. At this end of the market their prices are awful. I expect you'll get a better trade in from a sports car dealership or even Audi.

But. The TT is a niche car and there is a lot of them. You either wait for the right buyer or you price it aggressively (which impacts residuals for everybody and predictions for the MK3).

If you can bridge the cost difference with a loan, that'll allow you to maximise your return on the MK2 - but I appreciate that's easier said than done!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Webuyanycar will be painless but won't be a high offer.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm due to do the same this week. AutoTrader has valued my Mk2 as £1500 more than the dealers trade in price. However selling it privately you might expect to have to knock £500 off that price in a deal. 
On top of that mine now needs a service and its MOT expires in 2 weeks. It's front tyres are ready for replacement. So I'd probably have to knock some more off that price. 
Webuyanycar and 2 other sites are only offering a couple of hundred quid more than the dealer and would probably try to knock that down too. 
So all in all I'm happy to take the easy option and do a trade in this time.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

No come backs either or time wasters


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> I'm due to do the same this week. AutoTrader has valued my Mk2 as £1500 more than the dealers trade in price. However selling it privately you might expect to have to knock £500 off that price in a deal.
> On top of that mine now needs a service and its MOT expires in 2 weeks. It's front tyres are ready for replacement. So I'd probably have to knock some more off that price.
> Webuyanycar and 2 other sites are only offering a couple of hundred quid more than the dealer and would probably try to knock that down too.
> So all in all I'm happy to take the easy option and do a trade in this time.


Have you been given a trade in figure yet, and how does that compare to the automated one on the Audi website?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't use the web site. This is the figure I got from the dealer. Mind you I did squeeze him a bit on that.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Webuyanycar is what it is. The price it gives you is designed to entice you in. After that, they will try to get that price down knocking off money for everything. Stone chips, kerbed alloys, scratches, single key, tyres, warning lights on etc. All these contribute to a reduced offer when you get there.

It just depends what you want, if you're prepared to take the time and effort to sell it privately, you are likely to get a better price but having sold cars privately, it is not without its frustrations!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The thing to do with WBAC is to declare all faults and short comings with your car in the Other Info box on their form. This then will form part of their initial offer. 
If you have told them you have 4 scuffed alloys they can't knock you down for it later.
If you are not honest about your car then you give them wriggle room.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

They are also very bad at model differences. If you got a base-spec entry level then it will be far more reasonable than a highly-specced car.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I tried selling my Mk2 TTS privately. All I got were the most unbelievably derisory offers and the usual trail of tyre-kickers. The problem as I perceive it is that most people won't shell out this sort of cash on a private sale - or at least not for a car they can easily buy somewhere else with a warranty, albeit at a higher price. Garages can offer, warranty, finance etc. which obviously you can't as a private seller and people are generally prepared to pay a premium for that. That was my experience.

I eventually, and very reluctantly, went the WBAC route and although I got well below what AutoTrader said it was worth, I still got more than anyone offered me, either as a trade-in or private sale.


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

I am due to sell my Toyota asap (after I will get my TT)

One day heard a radio ad for Tootle company. Found their web-site, created profile.. not yet placed pics but hope this along with other options will increase success rate


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Why not just get the trade in price from the dealer and run it through WBAC?

If one better than other go for it.

Saves time wasting tyre kickers and removes uncertainty.

My son sold his MX5 to WBAC, was honest about scuffs etc, and they only knocked £70 off as they found a scratch he'd missed. If I'd realised I could have polished it out before he went there. Guy at WBAC gave it a good looking over and a 5 minute drive. Cheque arrived within 5 days.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

WBAC was £75 more than Audi - Ha!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Smoothie said:


> WBAC was £75 more than Audi - Ha!


Is that after they'd taken off their £100 admin fee?
Really couldn't be arsed unless it was at least £300 more than the part-ex price.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > WBAC was £75 more than Audi - Ha!
> ...


Yeah I'm not going to go through any hassle or wait around for a cheque unless it's £500 above what the dealer can offer me.

A few phone calls so far - all a PITA! "what's best price?" Without even seeing the car. 2 of them so far wanting to give me £10k for it because that was the book price - what book is that then? Frank Butcher's Car Buying Guide - muppets!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Agree on needing a gap above dealer from WBAC, so easy call then.

If you can get rid of it privately before the day, no worries, take the cash.

If not just drive to the dealers throw him the keys and drive away in your shiny new toy.


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

marshik said:


> I am due to sell my Toyota asap (after I will get my TT)
> 
> One day heard a radio ad for Tootle company. Found their web-site, created profile.. not yet placed pics but hope this along with other options will increase success rate


I recently sold my car via Tootle and found the experience pretty good. Basically you put your details in and get an offer straight away that will be at the low end of what the car might be worth. You then have the option of adding photos and a full description of the car which they then pass on to potential buyers.

In my case I had a BMW that had some minor (but noticeable) dents in the bonnet from a hailstorm, was due a service and MOT immediately and had just under 4mm of tread on the tyres. I'd tried putting the car through various sites such as we buy any car, we want your car, money 4 your motors etc. The values they were coming up with, unadjusted for any of the above issues were between 17 and 18K. Dealer retail prices seemed to be around the 19/20K mark. I figured that if I got £17K I wouldn't be unhappy and asked for £17,600.

Once I'd uploaded all of the details I very quickly got an offer for £17,200 and a phone call shortly after asking for details about the tyre condition (which I hadn't detailed on the advert). They then came up with an offer of £17,600 from a BMW main dealer who were prepared to collect the car from me and make a same day CHAPS payment. There was no haggling when they collected the car (the next day after accepting the offer) as it had been correctly described to them and there were no admin fees to pay. The buyer paid Tootle's fee separately to the offer they made.

I might have been able to get a bit more privately if I'd had the patience but as a quick way of disposing of the car at a price I was happy with I couldn't fault it.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Unless you're prepared to wait for the right buyer you're best letting the stealer take it.

You get done, we all know that but if you want a quick transaction you just have to take it on the chin.

That's cars for you :?


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

aw159130 said:


> marshik said:
> 
> 
> > I am due to sell my Toyota asap (after I will get my TT)
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience!

In my case I just got two scratches on the plastic bumper (10 cm each) and also have one stone chip 3 mm very central on the bonnet, , thus thinking if I better fix this in local body-shop as not sure how much buyers will knock the price off ..

Or better make pics of this damage and place on Tootle to see what happens?

Dilemma


----------



## pimp my TT (Mar 15, 2013)

I had WBAC quote last week, it was £800 *MORE* than my local dealer and £350 more than a London Dealer!!!

_Update on above_ My seven day WBAC quote ran out Tuesday and so I re-input my data today, £700 less than Tuesday!!
At this rate I will owe them in a couple of months time...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Point to bear in mind - 
I got a price from my dealer when I ordered the car. At that time WBAC were offering £950 more (minus their £100 fee). 
However several months down the line, when the new car arrives, WBAC are only £50 more that the fixed offer I got from the dealer. 
Dealer has an idea how long delivery will take and adjusts his offer accordingly- at about £250 depreciation per month.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

£250 depreciation per month is what I got from the dealer on my car.

Was devastated it lost so much in so little time.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> £250 depreciation per month is what I got from the dealer on my car.
> 
> Was devastated it lost so much in so little time.


£3000 per year sounds about right in terms of depreciation.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I've actually noticed my car going slightly up in value across all the valuation sites including Audi. Not by much - a few hundred at the most but I think thats because its summer and mine is a roadster.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Bluntiger said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > £250 depreciation per month is what I got from the dealer on my car.
> ...


If only we could apply this rule for depreciation on our mk3 TTs!

My trade in price went down £250 over the 3 month wait from ordering. It had done another 3k miles, so was fairly pleased with that.


----------

